# Re: favorite cheesey lines Was Re: my unit



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 08:34:13 -0600*
"This is the AK-47, the preferred weapon of our enemy. It makes a
distinctive sound when fired at you."
Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge
.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

